# Compaq vs Dell Laptop



## Kittygal (Apr 6, 2006)

HI all,
I am sorry if there was a thread already for this..
I am planning to buy a new laptop for personal use. This is the first time i am goin to buy a laptop and i am confused if i should go for a Compaq or Dell. I am looking for a price range of 600-700 dollars with some features like 1GB RAM, 60GB, 8x CD/DVD burner (DVD+/-RW) with double-layer DVD+R write, 802.11b/g,. Can someone suggest which would be a better one...
I am goin to gift it for my dad who is 60 yrs old..so i would look for a troublefree one ..with min maintance. 
Would appreciate if someone can suggest me in this regard.


----------



## Old Bob (Dec 18, 2004)

Kittygal,

It probably depends on what "Dell owners" currently think about tech support.

I have an "old" Thinkpad, but between Dell & Compaq I would choose Dell.


----------



## Kittygal (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks Bob!!Really appreciate your quick response.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum.

I'm paritial to HP ... and probably Compaq, since it's supported by HP.
Never had a problem with my HP Laptop.
Once upon a time - Had a problem with a CD drive in my HP desktop ... A new one was at my front door .. the next day.

http://www.compusa.com/products/products.asp?N=200006+401179&Ne=400000&Ns=display_price|0

http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...&Ne=400000&search_redir=1&Ns=display_price|0&


----------



## Kittygal (Apr 6, 2006)

..That was so nice of you to send me a link of deals..Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I know you specified a Laptop ... but have you seen these ???
... they're much smaller than a typical destop.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...oductCategoryId=cat01173&id=pcmprd52400050011


----------



## Kittygal (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah..looks neat.!!!!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Hp have some good models value for money out right now
dv5094ea - european version 

I have had 3 compaqs and 1 HP laptop in the last 8 years and only had a problem with one of them a HDD. my wife has a toshiba - good machine
I played with a ACER this weekend and was impressed 

whats your dad want to do with the machine?


----------



## Kittygal (Apr 6, 2006)

He just needs to browse the internet and chat with me.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK so all you need is 512MB maybe 40GB HDD - so it just depends on the deals around.
as i said the HP seemed the best deal in UK when I purchased it in february - although I'm sure things changed 
Gateway have had some great reviews in the PC mags over the last few months - but I couldnt find a store in the UK with any - all sold out...... 

I think you will get all your features you need....
i like my HP and use it every day for hours including weekends and its been perfect {oppps should not have said that   }


----------



## Kittygal (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks Etaf!!!


----------

